# THE WITCHER: Items



## Tight7 (29. Januar 2008)

servus.
sie sieht das eigentlich mit den zahlreichen items aus, die man ständig findet? brot oder chickenwing z.b. regenerieren ja die gesundheit, wovon man aber eigentlich kaum was merkt. was macht ihr damit?
oder die bargets-schädel oder wie die heißen. von denen findet man ja mehr als genug. sind die für irgendwas gut?


----------



## Spassbremse (29. Januar 2008)

Tight7 am 29.01.2008 07:49 schrieb:
			
		

> servus.
> sie sieht das eigentlich mit den zahlreichen items aus, die man ständig findet? brot oder chickenwing z.b. regenerieren ja die gesundheit, wovon man aber eigentlich kaum was merkt. was macht ihr damit?
> oder die bargets-schädel oder wie die heißen. von denen findet man ja mehr als genug. sind die für irgendwas gut?



Essen ist eine langsame Methode, Lebenspunkte zu regenieren - im Gegensatz zu den Tränken aber eine ungiftige.

Zahlreiche "Trophäen", wie z.B. Barghest-Schädel, lassen sich an einen, oder mehrere bestimmte Händler gut verkaufen; in Akt 1 ist das z.B. die Hexe Abigail, die solche Schädel aufkauft.


----------



## HanFred (29. Januar 2008)

Spassbremse am 29.01.2008 07:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Zahlreiche "Trophäen", wie z.B. Barghest-Schädel, lassen sich an einen, oder mehrere bestimmte Händler gut verkaufen; in Akt 1 ist das z.B. die Hexe Abigail, die solche Schädel aufkauft.


kleiner tip am rande: behalte einen schädel.
ich bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher, glaube aber gelesen zu haben, dass man den später noch brauchen kann, was ich vorher auch nicht gewusst habe.


----------



## Tight7 (29. Januar 2008)

ok. danke.

da wäre nochwas.
bin noch im ersten akt und auf der karte ist ja ein schmied (im dorf) angegeben. aber wenn ich dort hingehe, sieht man zwar den platz des schmieds, aber weit und breit kein schmied, egal zu welcher zeit.
und bei wem kann ich im ersten akt bücher kaufen?


----------



## KONNAITN (29. Januar 2008)

Tight7 am 29.01.2008 08:24 schrieb:
			
		

> ok. danke.
> 
> da wäre nochwas.
> bin noch im ersten akt und auf der karte ist ja ein schmied (im dorf) angegeben. aber wenn ich dort hingehe, sieht man zwar den platz des schmieds, aber weit und breit kein schmied, egal zu welcher zeit.?


Ich habe den auch ziemlich selten an seinem Arbeitsplatz gesehen. Er sollte aber eigentlic immer irgendwo in der Gegend herumstehen. Vor allem wenn es regnet- was ja ständig der Fall ist- stellt er sich meist unter einem Dach in der Nähe unter.


----------



## Spassbremse (29. Januar 2008)

Tight7 am 29.01.2008 08:24 schrieb:
			
		

> ok. danke.
> 
> da wäre nochwas.
> bin noch im ersten akt und auf der karte ist ja ein schmied (im dorf) angegeben. aber wenn ich dort hingehe, sieht man zwar den platz des schmieds, aber weit und breit kein schmied, egal zu welcher zeit.
> und bei wem kann ich im ersten akt bücher kaufen?



Imho gibt's Bücher bei Abigail.
Im ersten Akt kann ich mich zwar an die Schmiede erinnern, aber an keinen Schmied. Möglich, dass dort keiner ist.


----------



## Tight7 (29. Januar 2008)

na dann werd ich abigail wohl nochmal einen besuch abstatten...  

wie skillt ihr?
sollte man drauf achten alles gleichmäßig zu skillen oder verstärkt bestimmte fähigkeiten (schwerter, stärke, etc.)???


----------



## Kandinata (29. Januar 2008)

Tight7 am 29.01.2008 12:11 schrieb:
			
		

> na dann werd ich abigail wohl nochmal einen besuch abstatten...
> 
> wie skillt ihr?
> sollte man drauf achten alles gleichmäßig zu skillen oder verstärkt bestimmte fähigkeiten (schwerter, stärke, etc.)???



ganz ehrlich... es ist VÖLLIG egal wie du skillst  

Anfangs habe ich mich versucht zu spezialisieren, musste allerdings schon recht früh feststellen das ich schon nach kurzer Zeit nichtmehr wusste wohin mit den Punkten und beim Skillen kaum mehr auf irgendwas geachtet habe... 

Also keine Sorge beim Skillen


----------



## Herbboy (29. Januar 2008)

es gibt nen zwergenschmied in diesem "fort" bei der gaststätte, aber selbst wenn der mal da ist: zu dem zeitpunkt kannst du dir eh nix leisten 

und find dich schonmal damit ab, dass du vermutlich nur 2-3 mal im gesamten spel eine neue waffe oder rüstung laufen wirst - mehr macht keinen sinn. und die gefundenen sachen sind nur zum verkauf zu nutze.


wegen der skills: ich find das ersze zeichen sehr hilfreich, da man da öfter mal einen auch starken gegner so betäubt, dass man ihn mit einem schlag aufschlitzen kann. auch stärke ist anfangs hilfreich, und bei intelligenz unbeidngt die kräuterkunde oder so freischalten. im laufe des spielst skillst du eh fast ales voll, das es gibt. ich hab aber immer stärke und flammenzauber focussiert.


----------



## SuicideVampire (29. Januar 2008)

Tight7 am 29.01.2008 12:11 schrieb:
			
		

> na dann werd ich abigail wohl nochmal einen besuch abstatten...
> 
> wie skillt ihr?
> sollte man drauf achten alles gleichmäßig zu skillen oder verstärkt bestimmte fähigkeiten (schwerter, stärke, etc.)???



Der Antiquar in der Gaststätte kauft und verkauft Bücher. Du solltest unbedingt so viele Bestiarien wie möglich kaufen, um möglichst viele Gegenstände aus toten Monstern extrahieren zu können. 

Ich habe am Anfang primär Ausdauer, Intelligenz (v.a. Kräuterkunde und Öl-Präparation) und die Eisenschwertskills (insbesondere die Schadensboni) sowie das erste Zeichen geskillt. 

Waffen findest Du am Anfang keine sinnvollen, Du solltest Dir aber unbedingt alles an Metoritenstücken und Runensteinen unter den Nagel reißen, auch wenn es teuer ist. Mit jeweils 3 von den Teilen kannst Du Deine Schwerter neu schmieden, das bringt einiges.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Januar 2008)

SuicideVampire am 29.01.2008 13:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Waffen findest Du am Anfang keine sinnvollen, Du solltest Dir aber unbedingt alles an Metoritenstücken und Runensteinen unter den Nagel reißen, auch wenn es teuer ist. Mit jeweils 3 von den Teilen kannst Du Deine Schwerter neu schmieden, das bringt einiges.


 sag mal: wenn ich ein schwert schon "berunt" hab und 3 neue runen finde: kommen deren eigeschaften dann dazu, oder ersetzen die dann die alten? und braucht man ein "blankes" schwert, um neue runen gravieren zu lassen?


----------



## boh (29. Januar 2008)

Herbboy am 29.01.2008 16:52 schrieb:
			
		

> SuicideVampire am 29.01.2008 13:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein, du kriegst vom Schmied quasi ein neues Schwert mit den Eigenschaften der abgegebenen Runensteine. Die Basis für dieses Schwert ist immer das Witcherschwert, welches du aber nicht besitzen mußt (hab meins am Ende von Kapitel 4* sogar weggeworfen, da ich 2 bessere hatte  ). Eine doppelte Aufrüstung geht leider nicht 

MfG boh

*Edit: Ups, war erst Anfang Kapitel 5.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Januar 2008)

boh am 29.01.2008 17:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, du kriegst vom Schmied quasi ein neues Schwert mit den Eigenschaften der abgegebenen Runensteine. Die Basis für dieses Schwert ist immer das Witcherschwert, welches du aber nicht besitzen mußt


 also, wenn ich ein neue schwert kaufe, dann hab ich das alte schwert im zeiten slot und kann es wenigestens nicht verkaufen, oder wie?


----------



## GeBlItZdInGsT (29. Januar 2008)

Herbboy am 29.01.2008 17:29 schrieb:
			
		

> also, wenn ich ein neue schwert kaufe, dann hab ich das alte schwert im zeiten slot und kann es wenigestens nicht verkaufen, oder wie?


Das Alte Schwert wird zum neuen Schwert.. 
Die Meteor-Steine oder die Runensteine werden in das Schwert eingefügt und ergeben die Zusatzboni, die die Steine jeweils bringen


----------



## boh (29. Januar 2008)

Herbboy am 29.01.2008 17:29 schrieb:
			
		

> boh am 29.01.2008 17:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du kriegst dein neues Schwert vom Schmied. Sind alle Schwertplätze belegt, wird dein aktuelles "Hauptschwert" weggeworfen, kannst es aber aufheben und verkaufen. Ob ein aufgerüstetes Schwert das Witcherschwert ersetzt kann ich dir aber nicht sagen, habs wohl doch schon in Kapitel 3 weggeworfen oder verkauft.

MfG boh


----------



## Herbboy (29. Januar 2008)

o.k, aber mal ne andere frage;

alos, ich hab grad von einer gewissen feuchten dame ein neues magisches silberschwert bekommen, aber das alte kann ich nun nicht mehr aufheben.... und alten spielstand laden und das alte schon vorher beim dorfschmied verkaufen klappt auch nicht...  :-o


----------



## boh (29. Januar 2008)

Herbboy am 29.01.2008 19:21 schrieb:
			
		

> o.k, aber mal ne andere frage;
> 
> alos, ich hab grad von einer gewissen feuchten dame ein neues magisches silberschwert bekommen, aber das alte kann ich nun nicht mehr aufheben.... und alten spielstand laden und das alte schon vorher beim dorfschmied verkaufen klappt auch nicht...  :-o



Jo, die Silberschwerter lassen sich anscheinend nicht verkaufen...


----------



## Tight7 (30. Januar 2008)

so, bin gestern abend im zweiten akt angekommen und ich muss sagen, dass ich so langsam den überblick über mein inventar verliere. bevor ich meine sachen bei jethro zurückhole, hab ich ein zwei kleine quests erledigt, bei denen ich auch wieder verschieden items gesammelt hab. jetzt stehe vor der truhe mit meinen alten sachen und weiß nicht, was ich machen soll. schädel, zähne, tränke, pflanzen, wurzeln, blüten, steine, ringe, hühnchen,...
hab natürlich viel mehr wie ich tragen kann. was ist wichtig und sollte ich auf jeden fall mitnehmen und was ist unwichtig???

was muss man denn mit den huren in wyzima machen, dass man mal zur sache kommt? (welches geschenk? wieviel geld?)


----------



## HanFred (30. Januar 2008)

Tight7 am 30.01.2008 07:41 schrieb:
			
		

> hab natürlich viel mehr wie ich tragen kann. was ist wichtig und sollte ich auf jeden fall mitnehmen und was ist unwichtig???


lass die pflanzen liegen. du findest wieder welche.



> was muss man denn mit den huren in wyzima machen, dass man mal zur sache kommt? (welches geschenk? wieviel geld?)


nur geschenke, wenn ich mich korrekt erinnere.
und das kann unterschiedlich sein. mit einem diamanten dürften die meisten zufrieden sein.


----------



## SuicideVampire (30. Januar 2008)

Tight7 am 30.01.2008 07:41 schrieb:
			
		

> so, bin gestern abend im zweiten akt angekommen und ich muss sagen, dass ich so langsam den überblick über mein inventar verliere. bevor ich meine sachen bei jethro zurückhole, hab ich ein zwei kleine quests erledigt, bei denen ich auch wieder verschieden items gesammelt hab. jetzt stehe vor der truhe mit meinen alten sachen und weiß nicht, was ich machen soll. schädel, zähne, tränke, pflanzen, wurzeln, blüten, steine, ringe, hühnchen,...
> hab natürlich viel mehr wie ich tragen kann. was ist wichtig und sollte ich auf jeden fall mitnehmen und was ist unwichtig???
> 
> was muss man denn mit den huren in wyzima machen, dass man mal zur sache kommt? (welches geschenk? wieviel geld?)



Fressalien kannst Du auf jeden Fall liegen lassen, die bringen eh nicht viel. Kannst Du aber auch auf dem Marktplatz verkaufen, ebenso wie überzählige Pflanzen und Schmuck.


----------



## boh (30. Januar 2008)

Tight7 am 30.01.2008 07:41 schrieb:
			
		

> so, bin gestern abend im zweiten akt angekommen und ich muss sagen, dass ich so langsam den überblick über mein inventar verliere. bevor ich meine sachen bei jethro zurückhole, hab ich ein zwei kleine quests erledigt, bei denen ich auch wieder verschieden items gesammelt hab. jetzt stehe vor der truhe mit meinen alten sachen und weiß nicht, was ich machen soll. schädel, zähne, tränke, pflanzen, wurzeln, blüten, steine, ringe, hühnchen,...
> hab natürlich viel mehr wie ich tragen kann. was ist wichtig und sollte ich auf jeden fall mitnehmen und was ist unwichtig???



Notfalls nimm alles mit was geht und gib das unwichtige Zeug dem Tavernenwirt zur Ablage. Kannst dann nochmal zu Jethro gehen und den Rest abholen. So verlierst du im Endeffekt garnichts und mußt im Notfall nicht nochmal "sammeln" gehen um Tränke etc. zu mixen.

MfG boh


----------



## Herbboy (30. Januar 2008)

langfristig solltest du nur die zutaten behalten, die ZWEI komponenten haben, also  zB Äther / Rubedo. am besten du fängst schon jetzt an, die nach der zweit-komponente und danach alphabetisch nach der erstkomponente zu ordnen, das hilft. also zB statt

quebrith / albedo *** karmin / rubedeo *** äther / albedo *** vitirol / albedo *** äther / rubedo

machst du

äther / albedo *** quebrith / albedo *** vitirol / albedo *** äther / rubedo *** karmin / rubedeo 

da kannst du später dann viel einfacher bei tränken sagen "o.k, ich versuche einen reinen albedo-trank zu brauen, und nun suche ich die passenden zutaten dafür". zur erklärung: wenn ALLE zutaten als zweitbestandteil "albedo" haben, dann ist der trank weniger toxisch. für komplett rubedo oder nigedo bekommst du bonus bei vitalität bzw. geschicklichkeit bei einnahme des trankes. also, jeweils zusätzlich zur normalen eigenschaft.

ein paar zutaten ohne zweiteigenschaft kannst du aber auch behalten, zB um "weiße möwe" zu machen - das ist der beste grundstoff für tränke - machen zweitkomponenten keinen sinn. dafür brauchst du 2 rebis und ein vitriol oder so, bin nicht sicher - aber so oder so kannst du dafür dann einfach zwei "massenhaft" vorkommende pflanzen/ungeheuerextrakte immer im gepäck behalten, also zB wenn nieswurz rebis enthält und ertrunkenengehirn vitroil, dann stapel einfach 20 niewurz und 10 gehirne im gepäck. mach aber nicht den fehler, 6 versch. pflanzen zu nehmen, davon je 2-3 stück, und alle enthalten rebis. 

und falls du mal zB von einer bestimmten pflanze nur noch EINE hast, dann schau, dass du DIE verbrauchst. also zB die planze enthält äther, davon hast du eine im gepäck. und du hast aber noch geisterstaub, der auch äther hat, davon aber 6 stück. nun brauchst du für nen trank 2xäther => verbrauch auf jeden fall die pflanze, damit du einen slot frei bekommst im gepäck - also nicht 2x den staub nehmen. [außer natürlich der staub hat zB rubedo, die pfanze nicht, du willst aber nen rubedotrank brauen]



ein paar hühnchen oder sind durchaus hilfreich, da das warten auf das auffüllen der gesundheit nach einem kampf ohne tränke nervt. wenn nahrung, dann beschränk dich aber auf gleichartige, also 5 hühnchen und 6 brote, nicht je ein brot, hühnchen, zuckerpuppe, blaubeere...

huren kannst du bezahlen, wenn du aber in wizyma eine bestimmte mission erfüllt hast, dann reicht ein blumenstrauß








			
				boh am 30.01.2008 13:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Notfalls nimm alles mit was geht und gib das unwichtige Zeug dem Tavernenwirt zur Ablage. Kannst dann nochmal zu Jethro gehen und den Rest abholen. So verlierst du im Endeffekt garnichts und mußt im Notfall nicht nochmal "sammeln" gehen um Tränke etc. zu mixen.
> 
> MfG boh



wie ist das denn, wenn man dann einen ort storymäßig verlassen MUSS, also zB vom dorf vor wizyma nach wizyma rein. da kann man ja nicht mehr zum wirt ins dorf gehen - hat dann der wirt IN wizyma die gegenstände oder sind die weg?


----------



## Kandinata (30. Januar 2008)

Herbboy am 30.01.2008 14:22 schrieb:
			
		

> wie ist das denn, wenn man dann einen ort storymäßig verlassen MUSS, also zB vom dorf vor wizyma nach wizyma rein. da kann man ja nicht mehr zum wirt ins dorf gehen - hat dann der wirt IN wizyma die gegenstände oder sind die weg?



Lager ist Lager, egal wo man es abruft


----------



## Herbboy (30. Januar 2008)

Kandinata am 30.01.2008 14:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 30.01.2008 14:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



o.k - die sachen bei jethro waren nämlich auf einmal weg...


----------



## boh (30. Januar 2008)

Herbboy am 30.01.2008 14:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Kandinata am 30.01.2008 14:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmm, komisch, bei mir lagen die Reste, die ich nicht mitnehmen konnte, noch in der Truhe bei Jethro.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Januar 2008)

boh am 30.01.2008 15:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 30.01.2008 14:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


irgendwann waren sie bei mir einfach weg. das war auf jeden fall schon in akt 3, wo man im handelsviertel unterwegs ist.


----------



## ASS (9. Februar 2008)

*Ich hätte da mal ne Frage:*
Wenn ich Schriftrollen und Bücher sammle, und daraus Einträge in das Tagebuch erhalte, bzw. Nebenquests erhalte, kann ich die Bücher oder Schriftrollen dann wieder aus meinem Rucksack rausschmeißen? Oder verliere ich dann auch die Einträge in mein Tagebuch bzw. gar die Quests ??

Hab ziehmlich viele Schriftrollen und Bücher in meinem Inventar, und die
belegen unnötig Slots.

*mfg
ASS*


----------



## HanFred (9. Februar 2008)

ASS am 09.02.2008 00:16 schrieb:
			
		

> *Ich hätte da mal ne Frage:*
> Wenn ich Schriftrollen und Bücher sammle, und daraus Einträge in das Tagebuch erhalte, bzw. Nebenquests erhalte, kann ich die Bücher oder Schriftrollen dann wieder aus meinem Rucksack rausschmeißen? Oder verliere ich dann auch die Einträge in mein Tagebuch bzw. gar die Quests ??
> 
> Hab ziehmlich viele Schriftrollen und Bücher in meinem Inventar, und die
> ...


kannst du verkaufen.
ich hab die meistens gleich nach dem kauf (oder fund) schnell gelesen und sofort wieder verkauft.
das interessante bzw. wichtige wird ja ins log eingetragen.


----------



## ASS (9. Februar 2008)

HanFred am 09.02.2008 00:25 schrieb:
			
		

> ASS am 09.02.2008 00:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. So hat man doch gleich wieder Platz im Inventar


----------



## Herbboy (9. Februar 2008)

ASS am 09.02.2008 00:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. So hat man doch gleich wieder Platz im Inventar


formeln usw. nach dem lesen verkaufen - aber nebenquest "verträge" nicht - die musst du AFAIK beim einholen des lohns abgeben. kann aber sein, dass du die sowieso nicht verkaufen kannst. aber nicht, dass du die wegwirfst


----------



## olstyle (9. Februar 2008)

Herbboy am 09.02.2008 03:21 schrieb:
			
		

> ASS am 09.02.2008 00:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die lese ich auch immer nur kurz und werfe sie dann weg.
Trotzdem waren die Auftraggeber zufrieden wenn ich ihnen nur ihre 10 Eckzähne oder was auch immer gebracht habe.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Februar 2008)

olstyle am 09.02.2008 09:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 09.02.2008 03:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gut zu wissen. die dinger haben mir schon oft genug das inventar blockiert.

es kommt halt nach übergabe der quest-dinge immer ne meldng "ghul vertrag übergeben", als ob der nötig sei.


----------

